# Thanks for great service - Therion DNA75C "Too Hot" error



## Rude Rudi (6/12/17)

I had a DNA board problem with my new Therion75c = "too hot" error. After I studied some online resources, it became apparent that on-board temp sensors has failed and has to be replaced.

I e-mailed Karen at Head office and she assisted in replacing the unit immediately via the Fourways branch - no bull, no 10 000 questions.

Problem sorted.

Thank you very much for the fast, professional help!

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------

